# Working in/from Australia but for a British company



## GARD7480 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi,
I am after a little guidance/advice please on a situation I find myself in.

I am currently in the process of applying for a PMV 300 visa to move out with fiancé who is currently living in Perth.
I have informed my employer that I will most likely be leaving next year after 15 years working for them. 
They are completely understanding and as such I find myself in a position where they have offered me a possible position to carry on working for them but from home in Perth when I arrive there (if my application is successful!).
My questions are as follows-

1- Do I insist in getting payed in AUD into and Australian account? Paying Australian taxes etc? (Which I'd prefer)
Or 
2- Get payed in GBP into a British account? But where do I stand when it comes to taxes etc?
Obviously why should I pay British taxes when I don't live there anymore, albeit I'll be in Australia on a temporary visa still for 2 years or so.
And I'll have fees and exchange rates to deal with when transferring funds etc.
And We all want to take home the most coin we can after all.

And the biggest thing is I don't want to jeopardise my visa process either by being looked at as avoiding Australian taxes, which I am not at all.

All in all I find it a little confusing to see how it would work, and what would normally be done in this situation, as surely I'm not the first to live in Australia and work for an outside registered company?
The company is not a huge company but has worldwide contracts hense my possible position working out of Australia.

Any help or advise would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

You can opt to be self employed and invoice your employing company, That way they pay you the gross figure, and you deal with tax yourself.

You then declare that in Australia, and pay taxes accordingly, but ensure you also pay some into a Superannuation/Pension fund, to compensate for losing the British aged pension benefit.

The company could pay you via a Transfer service such as HIFX or Currency Online, so that the money arrives in your Australian bank account. Currency Exchange GBP/AUD » Britzinoz

The fees are very small and have much better FX rates than the banks. Never use the banks to transfer, they are way to high in charges.

Whether you or the company pay that fee, is down to how well you 'discuss' that with the company.

All in all, it is actually quiet easy and common to do what you are suggesting, and often beneficial tax wise.

You could still keep your UK account (I suggest you do), and get paid gross into that account, also as self employed, as an option, and transfer as needed into the AU account. (Again using HIFX or similar)


----------



## brianansh (Mar 22, 2017)

Get the better suggestions on Australian legal team..


----------



## GARD7480 (Mar 21, 2017)

Cheers for the reply.
Self employment isn't something I would have considered to be honest, but won't rule it out. I can see where you're going with that and the benefits.

Also the transfer of money etc, appreciate the link. This is something that was on my list of things to look into. Yes.....transfer fees of funds from the banks are ridiculous!

Like you say, all in all it's not too complicated and I won't be the first to be in this situation. It's just me trying to get my head around things......new territory and the unknown....lol

Thanks again.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks to the OP for giving me the idea that my husband might possibly be able to work from home for the Irish company he works at now. That would take care of unemployment certainty when we arrive, if he can convince them that is 

Regarding the money transfer - I've previously used Currency Fair (referral link) to transfer to the US from Ireland - it's a really good service and compared to the banks and PayPal it's miles better value with exchange rates and fees. If you do use my referral link you get a €30 credit into your account (after your first transfer) and a free transfer.


----------

